# Home made Costume



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it all depends on what you want to be and what you have laying around....do you have any thigh high boots laying around?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I did Medusa one year and bought a green swim cap. I sewed rubber snakes to it after I had threaded the snakes with wire. Then I took some sort of batting material and dyed it green and glued that to the cap around the snakes for hair. Painted my face like a snake and wore green leotards and a lot of green scarfs. Won 2nd place with it.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Back in middle school, before I started making costumes, I bought a caveman wig, brushed it back, sewed felt ear shapes to the sides, painted my face brown with a black nose, sewed a tail out of a peice of fake fur and glued fur to a pair of black gloves. I was a werewolf. I wore one of my plaid jackets to go with it.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I think home made costumes are always the best! When we were little my mom always made our costumes. One year we wore dresses and she made my sister and I glitter crowns and wands so we could be princesses. Another year she made capes and we bought hats so we could be witches... *sigh* the good old days. Now i'm trying to make an 18th century dress so I can go as an old ghost...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

My sister and I rarely ever got store bought costumes but we were okay with that because ours were always better! My mom kept a box that was full of assorted accessories and we would just rummage through that and all the closets in the house to put together our costumes.

Here we are as a witch (one of my dad's t-shirts, a black scarf, and a witch hat) and a gypsy (an old skirt, shirt, and scarf from my mom's closet, lots of costume jewelry, and some gaudy make up):









Now I've got my own costume box. Unlike Mom's it's full of strange articles of clothing that are pretty much only fit for Halloween...and it's a growing collection! But it assures that in a few years I'll be able to put together a wide variety of costumes in a snap!


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

this is my daughter as the swedish chef from the muppets...

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s223/FinKSteR_04/l_b18ff1da6cbee536d3843de50068fd10.jpg


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

hippieonastick said:


> this is my daughter as the swedish chef from the muppets...
> 
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s223/FinKSteR_04/l_b18ff1da6cbee536d3843de50068fd10.jpg


*That made me LOL!!

Very creative.
I believe that homemade costumes are better (and way less expensive) than store bought.
Mine so far has cost me under $50!!
If I bought a store bought one, it would of cost me 3 to 4 times more!... And forget e-bay. Some of the joker costumes literally cost an arm and a leg on there.... 
Who can afford that?*


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know that I have ever bought a costume unless it was an accessory to the acual costume I was making. 

Here's my kids from this year, I think I have maybe $25 wrapped up in all three.

Mine and my wifes are in construction right now, I doubt I will go over $30 for the two of us.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> I don't know that I have ever bought a costume unless it was an accessory to the acual costume I was making.
> 
> Here's my kids from this year, I think I have maybe $25 wrapped up in all three.
> 
> Mine and my wifes are in construction right now, I doubt I will go over $30 for the two of us.


wow. very creative!!
awesome job!!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i agree - part of the fun for me is putting a costume together - anything i buy is altered to make sure it's different from anyone else. 

this is my son as the riddler - when the jim carrey film was out - suit made from a pair of curtains!









and my daughter as robyn hood - that's one of her dad's tshirts she's wearing as a tunic









and a ladybird costume i made her too


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

churchofsubgenius said:


> I don't know that I have ever bought a costume unless it was an accessory to the acual costume I was making.
> 
> Here's my kids from this year, I think I have maybe $25 wrapped up in all three.
> 
> Mine and my wifes are in construction right now, I doubt I will go over $30 for the two of us.


Really creative, great job man.

That's how parents should be.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, I think many parents are under the impression that's it's too difficult to put together something creative. I just walk around my besement /garage and stare at parts and pieces (tomato cages/chicken wire/insulation foam/pool noodles/eye of sauron) until I get an idea then I pitch a few to the kids and see what they like.
If I was to say "hey kids, what do you think about being a fairy princess?" I would get "how will we make the fairies fly around me?"


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

You all did a fantastic job with your costumes!! I'm also a huge fan of homemade costumes...

I made this costume for my son two years ago.....this year I'm working on his pirate one...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

gromit05 said:


> You all did a fantastic job with your costumes!! I'm also a huge fan of homemade costumes...
> 
> I made this costume for my son two years ago.....this year I'm working on his pirate one...
> 
> ...


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> Whoa, that is pro quality sewing...I need you to work on my goat pants!
> 
> Love all your props (from your PB link) very nice work.



Many thanks! 

BTW...what are your goat pants?? lol!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Two years ago I made myself into Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. One plain blue dress, some scraps of cotton, a sketchpad and the DVD on pause a lot so that I could get the markings in the right place (the store-bought ones just weren't close enough for me LOL I'm fussy!)
Took about three days of sewing, but looked quite cool...

Last year, I made Bastien and "the other one" (Hubby never named his beastie!)










It's not the best pic, but it's the only one I have in work...

Last year I made myself and my husband "ride along demon birds" for want of a better name! It doesn't show in the pic, but I've got leather-look pants hanging over the side of the bird, and black scaly chicken feet on my own legs LOL!

The head is held on a pole, and has a mechanism in for opening and closing the beak. They eyes light up red at the flick of a switch. Yes, he is being a naughty bird, and does have a cigarette. Thats why I'm holding his head trying to get it back, but he was having none of it!

Total cost for the 2 was about £50. I could have gone cheaper, but I was on a deadline rather than budget, and went for the easier options instead of the cheaper.

If anyone wants to give making one of these a go, let me know and I'll put together a step-by-step process as best I can. They're pretty simple once you get started, as long as you have an idea what you're going to do LOL.

I'll also try to get some pics this evening showing it a bit better 

Just gutted that I can't wear it again this year. The hostess cannot dress the same on consecutive years, no matter how much she loves her creation! Am stumped this year!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

gromit05 said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> BTW...what are your goat pants?? lol!


This year I am going to be Pan (half man/half goat ...baaaa) so I am putting together (almost done) furry pants....made from material that looks like super soft teddy bear fur. 
My sewing skills are zero so I have drawn blood twice and the one leg I finished is pretty tight on the thigh...my wife took a look when I put them on for a test run and gave me the "ummmm I dunno, you sure you want to go that tight?"


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

Heres a very cheap Sally costume I made my daughter a few years ago. Unfortunately I can't sew.  I'd be making all kinds of things probably year round if I could. lol

This was 2 adult tshirts connected with the no sew hem stuff and painted with fabric paint.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a great costume, nice work on the fabric paints....it looks very authentic.


----------

